# Chicks



## bklyn55 (Jan 8, 2013)

Hi all, 
another "clueless" question. My husband bought 8 chicks, even though the coop has cubbies for 6. We were told to buy
extra due to high mortality rate of chicks. What happens now- will they "take turns sharing the spaces" or do we find another home for extra 2?

Thanks,

Kathy


----------



## BantamHero (Jan 30, 2013)

I would get more chicks and have them share cubbies to keep each other warm!


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

they will share them. my three all huddle up together.


----------



## jasmin (Jan 16, 2013)

They will definitely snuggle up to each other! Mine even do it during the day, but the love to sleep together. Yours will be fine!


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

Mine love to sleep together! They cuddle up as close to each other as they can get then lay flat out. It's really cute to see! Yours should be fine.


----------



## realsis (Jan 13, 2013)

When you say cubby do you mean nesting boxes? Your going to keep your baby chicks in the brooder first right? To keep them warm and safe? I guess I'm confused...?


----------



## piglett (Jun 21, 2012)

how old are the chicks?
can we get a pic???


----------

